# Almost there - early labor signs?



## PumpkinQueen (Jun 4, 2016)

All 4 of my does are in varying degrees of pregnancy (all FF), this will be my first ever round of kidding!

2 of the does are "due" this weekend. Claire has become very bony in appearance around her hips, and her ligaments have softened significantly. Kate still looks like a barrel and still has easily located ligaments. Both have stopped grazing and won't leave the home area to go to their private pasture.

Udders look full and are still somewhat soft to the touch, but are not shiny so I assume they are not strutted.

Today when I was checking on them, Kate (who seems less likely to kid first) appeared to be having mild contractions, but I'm not sure that's actually what "they" were. On her rumen side, it was as though the muscles created a noticeably flat spot about the size of my palm periodically. I did not feel this same thing on the other side which makes me curious. It seems to me that a true contraction would be felt on both sides?

Is there such a thing as braxton-hicks for goats? onder:

TIA!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck on you does and babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like they are close...happy kiddings!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Any news?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## PumpkinQueen (Jun 4, 2016)

They are toying with me! They spent two days off their feed, and Kate even had her ligaments tightened back up and is round as a barrel! No visible mucus plug. Late yesterday afternoon they started walking around all over the pasture again and regained their appetites.

I think they are blackmailing me because of all the extra time I've been spending out with them!


----------



## PumpkinQueen (Jun 4, 2016)

Claire's udder changed significantly between this morning and evening. Hoping she goes tonight, but not holding my breath.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Did she kid?


----------



## PumpkinQueen (Jun 4, 2016)

She hasn't, yet!

Her teats filled up in a matter of hours this morning. Still no discharge to speak of, I've been watching her like a hawk and she hasn't passed a mucus plug yet. I was out with her about 15 minutes ago, I think I saw contractions. She's pawing a lot, and when she stops for a contraction, her tail lifts.

Can anyone offer an opinion, based off the photos? This is my first kidding.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Has she delivered yet? There's usually a long stringy bunch of amber mucous that streams from the vulva once the doe starts to dilate. When I see "goo" we grab the kidding kit!!!

She has an unusual looking udder. Has she kidded before?


----------



## PumpkinQueen (Jun 4, 2016)

It is unusual looking! This is her first kidding, and she is a grade doe. No goo the last time I checked her.


----------



## PumpkinQueen (Jun 4, 2016)

She finally has goo! Still white - passing her mucus plug.


----------



## PumpkinQueen (Jun 4, 2016)

Claire kidded at 6:30 am! A very healthy looking boy and girl. Its been 4 hours, and she has not passed her afterbirth yet, but she appears to still be having light contractions so I think it will come soon. She did a great job of caring for her babies.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Awesome! Can you post pics


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I had opened a thread called 2017 kidding thread could you post pics there I'm trying to get a count to see if doelings or bucklings are "in".


----------



## PumpkinQueen (Jun 4, 2016)

Will also post to the 2017 Kid Thread.

The brown baby is a doeling, the black and spotted one is the buckling.

**We never saw amber mucous, she went straight from passing her plug to passing babies!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Omg soooooo cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats so cute. 

Still holding onto the afterbirth? If so, give her 2 cc's of Bo-Se SQ and 2 vit E gel tabs.
If the afterbirth is hanging lower or dragging, tie it in a knot. 
If she finally dropped it, that is great.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So cute! Congrats


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my word...They are ADORABLE! Congrats! (And drat your doe for messing up my birthing prediction methods! ;-) )


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh my goodness! They are TOO adorable! :smile: Congrats! 


Good luck on your other doe!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh they are soooo adorable! Love their long long ears!!!! Wow!

You guys have such a clean looking stall! Do you paint the walls? That's great!

Tami


----------

